# Any Experience With Doba?



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I came across a business called Doba. It is a drop shipping company. Evidently you put items on Ebay, your own web site, or wherever and then they ship the item to the buyer. They claim to have well over a million items available. Their pitch sounds good, but then they all do. I was wondering if anyone has done business with them or knows of anyone who has? Or has heard anything either positive or negative? It costs $59 plus change per month which isn't a lot if you can sell something. I know the competition would be fierce and profit margins would have to be very low, but perhaps volume might make up for it if a good item or two could be found. Ideas? I don't have much to do, so I'm always looking for something I can work on and maybe make a few bucks at the same time. Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Wow, I thought for sure at least one person on here would have some dealings or knowledge of the company. I'm researching it through Google and I'm finding some information, so maybe I will be able to make a semi-informed decision.

Nomad


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Nomad, 

I want to be positive and helpful, especially when it comes to business. 

My big concern is that if Doba had such great items, why aren't they just selling those items themselves?

FWIW, I've seen people go "all in" with companies like Doba, and it seems like they just don't last much more than 2 months.

Then again, what do I know?


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, I tried them a few years ago. It was a rip-off. If you have to pay a monthly fee for drop ship, stay away.

There are a lot of wholesalers out there that will drop ship for a wholesale price plus a small drop ship fee that can be as low as $1.00 per item, plus shipping.

The problem I had with Doba was, no matter what types of items I looked at, the price to me (supposedly "wholesale") was no lower than any retailer on the web.

When it comes to selling online, you do have to keep several things in mind. 1. You will have to have traffic to a website. People don't just stop by them like they do with a brick and mortar store. This is the most important thing with any online business. A very small percentage of visitors will make a purchase. I think it's like only 1%. So, you have to have a LOT of traffic to make up the monthly fee to Doba, plus your own profit. 2. You have to have a product that you can retail competively. 3. You are better off carrying an inventory, if you have the front money and storage, than using drop ship. Drop ship will cost more to sell.

Good luck, but stay away from any monthly fee based drop shippers. Search out your own wholesalers and make your own deal.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

PaulNKS said:


> Yes, I tried them a few years ago. It was a rip-off. If you have to pay a monthly fee for drop ship, stay away.
> 
> There are a lot of wholesalers out there that will drop ship for a wholesale price plus a small drop ship fee that can be as low as $1.00 per item, plus shipping.
> 
> ...


That's just the information I was looking for. You can't trust the advertising obviously, and even the site I found on Google that is supposedly critiquing them tells you every other sentence to try the free trial. Looks like I'll be passing this golden opportunity by. Thanks.

Nomad


----------

